# Spegnimento automatico dello schermo

## fbcyborg

Da qualche tempo se non tocco il pc per qualche minuto lo schermo mi diventa nero. Non so chi o cosa abbia cambiato questo comportamento.

Lo screensaver è disabilitato ed ho cercato di capire come risolvere il problema anche guardando in centro di controllo e nello xorg.conf.

A volte compare anche la X grande di Xorg.. come una specie di screensaver. Ma la maggior parte delle volte è schermo nero.

Se tocco il mouse torno alla mia sessione.

Come disabilito lo spegnimento automatico dello schermo? non so più dove cercare questa impostazione.

Grazie.

----------

## misterwine

Mi associo... stesso problema... risolto solo utilizzando xscreensaver (infatti se non lancio X e rimango in console tty1 lo schermo si annerisce dopo un tot di tempo).

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Da qualche tempo se non tocco il pc per qualche minuto lo schermo mi diventa nero. Non so chi o cosa abbia cambiato questo comportamento.
> 
> Lo screensaver è disabilitato ed ho cercato di capire come risolvere il problema anche guardando in centro di controllo e nello xorg.conf.
> 
> A volte compare anche la X grande di Xorg.. come una specie di screensaver. Ma la maggior parte delle volte è schermo nero.
> ...

 

ti capita quando usi un DE ???giusto ????

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, ho KDE.

----------

## pingoo

Stesso identico problema. Io uso kde e xscreensaver (configurato con xscrensaver-demo) da molto ma il problema lo ho da poco tempo a questa parte e non ho idea di quale possa essere il pacchetto il cui aggiornamento abbia causato ciò (forse acpid?)

CiaoLast edited by pingoo on Tue Dec 05, 2006 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Io invece non utilizzo xscreensaver.

Gli unici pacchetti inerenti allo screensaver installati sul mio sistema sono: kdeartwork-kscreensaver e kscreensaver.

----------

## pingoo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io invece non utilizzo xscreensaver.
> 
> Gli unici pacchetti inerenti allo screensaver installati sul mio sistema sono: kdeartwork-kscreensaver e kscreensaver.

 

Perdonami, avevo letto che non usavi lo screensaver ma non ho specificato bene. Il fatto è che ho il tuo stesso problema, con sta x poi che appare alcune volte sì altre no, pur utilizzando xscreensaver (kscreensaver invece non solo non è attivo ma non l'ho proprio installato)

Ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Io invece non utilizzo xscreensaver.
> 
> Gli unici pacchetti inerenti allo screensaver installati sul mio sistema sono: kdeartwork-kscreensaver e kscreensaver. 
> 
> Perdonami, avevo letto che non usavi lo screensaver ma non ho specificato bene. Il fatto è che ho il tuo stesso problema, con sta x poi che appare alcune volte sì altre no, pur utilizzando xscreensaver (kscreensaver invece non solo non è attivo ma non l'ho proprio installato)
> ...

 

però se hai installato "kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.5" ,dovrebbe averti installato anche kscreensaver.

comunque a me non capita mai questo problema è pure uso kde anche io.  non è che avete configurato qualcosa per il risparmio energetico ????

ciauz

----------

## pingoo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però se hai installato "kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.5" ,dovrebbe averti installato anche kscreensaver.
> 
> 

 Infatti ho preferito usare kde-base/kdebase-startkde

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque a me non capita mai questo problema è pure uso kde anche io.  non è che avete configurato qualcosa per il risparmio energetico ????
> 
> ciauz

 Sinceramente non lo so benissimo, cioè, ho attivo acpi per permettere a xscreensaver di spegnere il monitor

Non credo sia utilissimo per controllare la situazione però

```
# ps ax | grep acp

    8 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpid]

 4913 ?        Ss     0:00 acpid

 5053 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-acpi

```

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Mmh... ecco quà:

```
# ps aux | grep acp

root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:56   0:00 [kacpid]

root     10093  0.0  0.0   2648   548 pts/0    R+   22:40   0:00 grep --colour=auto acp

```

incredibile però... eppure dev'esserci qualche opzione (anche nello xorg.conf magari) da modificare per cambiare questo comportamento.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

posta xorg.conf.

----------

## fbcyborg

xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "BlankTime" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 60-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option          "DPMS" "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Che io sappia l'opzione DPMS andrebbe messa nella sezione monitor, mentre l'opzione {Blank,Off,}time in ServerLayout; ma non so se possano risolvere il tuo problema, prova a spostarle e a vedere se cambia qualcosa.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho spostato come hai detto le voci...

per il momento in più di 10 minuti non è più successo quel fatto.

Non so se è una coincidenza, ma aspetterei a dire che sia risolto il problema.

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

oggi mi si è ancora ripresentato il problema. Posto il mio /etc/X11/xorg.conf ma mi sembra che vada bene

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Buttons" "5"   

    Option "Protocol"    "explorerps/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LG Flatron 775FT"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI radeon 7000"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI radeon 7000"

    Monitor     "LG Flatron 775FT"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

@fbcyborg

Non credo centri nulla, ma stai usando beryl?

Ah, io poi ho sia acpid nel kernel che come pacchetto esterno, probabilmente devo fare pulizia, ma l'ho fatto perché per un periodo stavo provando ad abilitare i sensori. Nel caso siano in conflitto, cosa togliere?

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

non sto usando beryl, 

comunque, oggi x esempio lo schermo mi si è spento dopo molto più tempo... forse dopo una mezz'ora.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, io poi ho sia acpid nel kernel che come pacchetto esterno, probabilmente devo fare pulizia, ma l'ho fatto perché per un periodo stavo provando ad abilitare i sensori. Nel caso siano in conflitto, cosa togliere?
> 
> Ciao

 

Avere il supporto all'acpi nel kernel e emergere il demone che lavora in userspace e' un comportamento perfettamente normale, non devi togliere nessuno dei due!

----------

## pingoo

@fbcyborg, @MeMyselfAndI

No no grazie eh, m'avete smontato subito entrambe le ipotesi...  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## GiRa

Up: nessuno ha identificato da cosa son dati questi "sintomi"?

----------

## fbcyborg

mi sa che dobbiamo rassegnarci alla sorte di un imminente 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 e sperare che il problema sparisca da solo!

Sulla mia nuova gentoo nel portatile non sembra farsi vivo questo problema.

Lo schermo si spegne solo dopo un bel po' di tempo.

----------

## GiRa

Si ma si spegne senza che tu glielo abbia detto! Non si fa è_é  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

beh non so se l'aggiornamento di world basti, io lo faccio quasi dopo ogni emerge --sync quindi di sicuro almeno una volta a settimana, però senza N, che ho cambiato alcune USE (es -ipv6) e vuole ricompilare alcuni pacchetti che possono aspettare. La cosa veramente strana è che il problema si manifesta in maniera casuale (pseudo?) e la presenza della X farebbe pensare a X (eh, potenza della logica), vabbè, vedremo.

@GiRa: non ho capito se anche te hai questo "problema", credo di sì visto l'up (semplice curiosità)

Ciao

----------

## GiRa

Si si, non intervenivo prima perchè non ho nulla da dire che possa aiutare (anche questi miei ultimi post non stanno aggiungendo molto).

La faccenda è che se sul fisso posso fregarmene sul portatile sta X malefica mi riaccende lo schermo se è spento con DPMS.

Anzi, qualche aggiunta la posso fare:

 - se si blocca la sessione con KDE a volte appare la X (al posto dello sfondo nero che dovrebbe esserci)

 - riconfigurando da zero Xorg il problema si ripete

Domanda: ma con xscreensaver-demo la si riesce a disabilitare?

----------

## pingoo

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda: ma con xscreensaver-demo la si riesce a disabilitare?

 

No, almeno nel mio caso, e comunque non credo. Come gli altri con kde, vero? Quando torno a casa controllo le USE, che sia una USE xscreensaver in qualche pacchetto kde a causare danno?

EDIT: allora la USE xscreensaver la ho solo in 

```

equery h xscreensaver

[ Searching for USE flag xscreensaver in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 (3.5)

```

e voi?

/EDIT

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

E il fantasma dell'auto screen OFF riprese possesso del mio pc.....

ma com'è possibile che non esista un'opzione che almeno dica a X.Org che deve spegnerlo dopo un determinato periodo di tempo?

----------

## riverdragon

Hai controllato all'interno delle opzioni per il risparmio energetico?

----------

## fbcyborg

Si ma non sono riuscito a "beccare" l'opzione giusta da impostare... Magari sarò ciecato.. ma non sono riuscito a vederla.

----------

## Tigerwalk

in xorg.conf alla section server layout, aggiungere  Option "OffTime" "n°min." come nell'es. sotto

```
Section "ServerLayout"

Option "AIGLX" "true"

Option "OffTime" "10"
```

e si spegne dopo "10" min. ad esempio

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, Grazie!   :Wink: 

In realtà però nel mio xorg.conf avevo già un 

```
Option "OffTime" "30"
```

  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## the_mk

salve a tutti.

anche io soffro di questo problema, o almeno di un problema decisamente simile.

Dopo pochi minuti di inattività il monitor si spegne e lo schermo diventa nero.

il bello (o il brutto, dipende) è che ho ri-compilato il kernel togliendo tutto il supporto ad acpi

(mi sono assicurato di non avere /proc/acpi)

nella lista dei processi non compare alcuna gestione acpi (tipo kacpi)

e una volta fatto partire X, (e twm, il mio gestore delle finestre), eseguo

setterm -powerdown 0

setterm -powersave off

questo è il xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "MONITOR"

      Option          "IgnoreEDID"

       VertRefresh     30-90

       HorizSync       20-150

ModeLine "ATSC-720p60Hz" 74.160 1280 1352 1392 1648 720 725 730 750

ModeLine "My720p"  73.825 1280 1320 1368 1640 720 722 724 751 +hsync +vsync # 74.086 MHz 44.955 kHz 5$

ModeLine "My720p2" 73.825 1280 1320 1368 1640 720 722 724 751 +hsync +vsync # 74.086 MHz 44.955 kHz 5$

Modeline "1280x720_60.00" 74.25 1280 1352 1432 1648 720 725 730 750 -hsync -vsync

Modeline "1280x720_50.00" 74.25 1280 1360 1400 1984 720 725 730 750 -hsync -vsync

ModeLine "ATSC-720-59.94p" 74.176 1280 1320 1376 1650 720 722 728 750

ModeLine "ATSC-720-60p" 74.25 1280 1320 1376 1650 720 722 728 750

       DisplaySize             320 180

       #DisplaySize            1085.34125 610.504451

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VIDEOCARD"

    Driver      "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

     Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

       Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

       Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

EndSection  

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "VIDEOCARD"

    Monitor     "MONITOR"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

       Viewport   0 0

       Depth     24

       Modes "720p2"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

(c'è un pò di confusione perchè ho fatto alcune prove con la risoluzione hdready e la mia tv)

inoltre (almeno consapevolmente) non ho installato nessun screensaver)

qualche idea?

edit: ho editato come consigliato, effettivamente la formattazione è nettamente migliore, concordo con la scelta pienamente.Last edited by the_mk on Fri Nov 02, 2007 11:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## bandreabis

togli i commenti e usa i tag, per favore   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> togli i commenti e usa i tag, per favore  

 

the_mk: che t'avevo detto???  :Very Happy:  L'hai letto il mio messaggio privato?  :Very Happy:  Mi sa che non hai fatto in tempo!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## the_mk

ho aggiunto: 

```

Option   "BlankTime"   "0"

Option   "StandbyeTime"   "0"

Option   "SuspendTime"   "0"

Option   "OffTime"   "0"

```

ma senza risultati

----------

## GiRa

Tempo fa io aggirai il problema con xset.

----------

